# Key West -- first real time -- need suggestions, confirmations



## KProuty (Feb 19, 2021)

We are staying at the *Hyatt Beach House* on a trade mid-March. Adult children are staying at our house at home taking care of the cat so we are first staying in Orlando for a week and working and then driving down to Key West. We are actually driving from MA since *my husband uses a scooter*, we drive in a van that has a lift, and we get along really well together, even in traffic. (Of course, we avoid traffic for the most part by going the Cuomo bridge and either going through PA, VA or NJ, DE. Never again on 95 the whole way!)

Driving down to the keys on Saturday morning from Orlando.

A few more things: 

*We love joints*, as my mom calls them. She is not so fond of them and would prefer lots of upscale places. We like downscale and good food with just a few upscale places. Because of Covid and the fact that she won't have her second shot by this time, she is staying home.
We like live music, but we don't like LOUD live music. Hubby was sound man for my daughter's band for years and he has had his fill.

Key Largo Lodging
Marriott Courtyard, on points (trying for fewer points!) for a Saturday night.

Key Largo Restaurants (checked out on Trip Advisor)


Snook's Bayside Restaurant & Grand Tiki
Only get drinks here and the view is great

The Fish House Restaurant & Seafood Market
Only order the fresh fish here.

Fernandez the Bull Cuban Grill
Mike's BBQ 101

Key Largo Activities


Florida Keys Wild Bird Rehabilitation Center
African Queen Canal Cruise
This might be dicey because there is a big step down into the boat. I called. Of course, we have to watch the movie before we go!

There is a glass bottom boat cruise as well, has anyone been?

Marathon for lunch on the drive down on Sunday?

King Seafood- Market & Restaurant

Key West Lodging

Hyatt Beach House (not in the downtown area, but that is OK with us) I read some units don't have ovens. No one has contacted us about rooms yet. Heard that it can be noisy. Would love a top floor with good Internet. We are quiet!
We aren't big drinkers or partiers, our limit is 2 drinks and hubby likes to go to bed on the early side, 9 or 10.
We usually cook breakfast in our room.

Key West Activities

I checked with Dry Tortugas, and the ferry is fully handicapped accessible, but it is full!  Next time for our bucket list.
Fort Zachary Taylor Historic State Park
Key West Butterfly and Nature Conservatory
Mel Fisher Maritime Heritage Museum
The Ernest Hemingway Home and Museum
 will only be able to go to the first floor) but it has cats. Hubby LOVES cats.

Stock Island Restaurants (close to the Hyatt Beach House)

Yahman's Authentic Jamaican Jerk Shack
One Love Food Truck
El Siboney Restaurant Stock Island
Hogfish Bar and Grill

Key West Restaurants:

We have a reservation for lunch at Latitudes on Sunset Key
Garbo's Grill
On Diners, Drive ins and Dives, Food Truck
Also can listen to live music and get drinks from Hanks

Blind Pig
Green Parrot Bar
Seaside Cafe at the Mansion
Blue Heaven
Hurricane Hole Restaurant & Marina

What am I missing? Anything on here that shouldn't be?


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 19, 2021)

Go fishing or do something on a boat.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Feb 19, 2021)

In Marathon, right before going over the seven mile bridge towards Key West there is a nice little parking area that we found to be relaxing. We went in 2016 so things may be different today.


----------



## KProuty (Feb 19, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> Go fishing or do something on a boat.



I was looking at Lazy Dog Kayaking, and I think I wrote them a message because hubby has great upper body strength. He used to run biathlons, he still works around the house and even chops wood on his knees. I asked them about any experiences with folks like him, but they haven't answered. I think he would love it.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hogfish Bar and Grill
Blue Heaven
Both very good

If you like salsas or hot sauces there’s a place called Peppers just behind sloppy joes
Sorta like cheers bar but no booze ( you can bring your own in from the bar next door )

They give you a bowl of chips and then start giving you samples of different sauces. Glazes etc
We have spent a few hours there and usually a few $$$









						Home Page
					






					www.peppersofkeywest.com
				




Also fishing in the Keys up to Ft Lauderdale is great

If you plan on stopping in Ft Lauderdale check out the water taxi if you are able to get on/off a boat easily
They take you to several stops and narrate while your onboard about the houses etc









						Water Taxi - Ft. Lauderdale, FL | Water Trolley | things to do in
					

Water Taxi has 10 stops in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida and 1 stop in Hollywood, Florida. Water Taxi operates a complimentary Water Trolley.




					watertaxi.com


----------



## Eric B (Feb 20, 2021)

KProuty said:


> *We love joints*, as my mom calls them.



Maybe it's just because I grew up in Southern California, but this confused me since I had some friends back then that also loved joints, as their mom's called them.  Probably meant something different, though....


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2021)

Key West is very nice. But was just to warm/hot and just to much humidity for me to enjoy.

The drive from Orlando to Key West is very long, about 6 1/2  hours.

You can purchase some great cigars in Key West and the sport fishing is outstanding.
Enjoy.


----------



## KProuty (Feb 20, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Maybe it's just because I grew up in Southern California, but this confused me since I had some friends back then that also loved joints, as their mom's called them.  Probably meant something different, though....



OMG, this is hilarious! Yes, definitely something different. She is 88. More like this below.


----------



## KProuty (Feb 20, 2021)

Gypsy65 said:


> If you like salsas or hot sauces there’s a place called Peppers just behind sloppy joes
> Sorta like cheers bar but no booze ( you can bring your own in from the bar next door )
> 
> They give you a bowl of chips and then start giving you samples of different sauces. Glazes etc
> We have spent a few hours there and usually a few $$$



THIS has us pegged! I love posting in travel forums because I always get ideas that I might have missed!


----------



## AJCts411 (Feb 20, 2021)

Music and eats...Smokin Tuna is my favorite.  Banana Cafe is a must stop for a crepe for me. Just a FYI there is a Key West forum on Trip advisor you could look up with many great recomendations on resteraunts, must sees, things to do, music.


----------



## KProuty (Feb 20, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Key West is very nice. But was just to warm/hot and just to much humidity for me to enjoy.
> 
> The drive from Orlando to Key West is very long, about 6 1/2  hours.
> 
> ...



We could drive 6.5 hours for an excellent loaf of bread or a good ice cream cone. My daughter had a rock band and we drove all the time.

I think the humidity is better in March than in July, but we will see.


----------



## JanT (Feb 21, 2021)

Sara Beth’s, if it’s still there.  Just really loved the food.

Also, at Mile Marker 20 there is Mangrove Mama’s.  Great food!

Wonderful food!  Love Key West so much we purchased two additional weeks at Sunset Harbor late last year.  Can’t wait to get back there!  Have fun!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 21, 2021)

JanT said:


> Sara Beth’s, if it’s still there.  Just really loved the food.
> 
> Also, at Mile Marker 20 there is Mangrove Mama’s.  Great food!
> 
> Wonderful food!  Love Key West so much we purchased two additional weeks at Sunset Harbor late last year.  Can’t wait to get back there!  Have fun!



For sure go to Mangrove Mama’s, my sister in law retired to Islamorada and we always go to Mangrove Mama’s, I love that place and they have a good happy hour...


----------



## jjluhman (Feb 22, 2021)

We love Lorelei (https://www.loreleicabanabar.com/) for lunch in Marathon on the way to Key West.  Best cracked conch in the keys!
Joints in KW that we love are B.O.s Fish Wagon http://www.bosfishwagon.com/ and
Schooner Wharf Bar for food and live music out on the docks.  https://www.schoonerwharf.com/

We have stayed at the Hyatt Beach House several times and have not found it to be loud.  We really enjoyed the property. 

You cannot go wrong with any meal at Latitudes, that is certainly our favorite upscale restaurant in Key West.  Also Blue Heaven, and Louies Backyard https://www.louiesbackyard.com/


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 22, 2021)

We always stop at Harriettes for breakfast on the way back to Miami


----------



## JanT (Feb 23, 2021)

A second for Blue Heaven and Louie’s Backyard.  Not sure why I didn’t include them in my post.  Excellent places!!


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 23, 2021)

The sunset grill in Marathon is great also the stuffed pig is great for breakfast.


----------



## KeyWestSuz (Mar 1, 2021)

KProuty said:


> I was looking at Lazy Dog Kayaking, and I think I wrote them a message because hubby has great upper body strength. He used to run biathlons, he still works around the house and even chops wood on his knees. I asked them about any experiences with folks like him, but they haven't answered. I think he would love it.


I tried sending them several messages a few years back and finally gave up.  Couldn't get a call back either.  People rave about them, but we chose to go with Danger Charters to do our kayaking.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Mar 7, 2021)

Just a thought
We are going to New Orleans this year and are making all our dinner or activities reservations now and maybe it’s a good idea for your trip also???

My reasoning is that those who have stayed locked down will be in Mad Dash mode when they come out to play and it might be difficult to get to certain venues


----------



## AJCts411 (Mar 8, 2021)

Gypsy65 said:


> Just a thought
> We are going to New Orleans this year and are making all our dinner or activities reservations now and maybe it’s a good idea for your trip also???
> 
> My reasoning is that those who have stayed locked down will be in Mad Dash mode when they come out to play and it might be difficult to get to certain venues



Just an FYI.  The Key West forum on TA posts about all restaurants/bars being open.  And depending on how comfortable (masked/unmasked) you are with crowds it is not too bad to get into the most popular venues.  Certainly those that you need to get reservations for before covid is still true now.


----------



## IdahoSuz (Apr 13, 2021)

So, how was your trip?  We are headed to Key West next month; it will be our first visit as well.  I'm making note of the suggestions that you were given and hope to hear what your favorite restaurants and activities were!  Thank you.


----------



## KProuty (Apr 13, 2021)

@Suzannecm ,

It was great. We LOVED the resort. I wrote a detailed review on Tug of the resort.

Some highlights right now of the Keys in general (remember, we do a lot of joints):

*Key Largo*

BEST BARBECUE on our way down was
Mike's BBQ 101

You eat outside on picnic tables. We always travel with a cooler, so we were staying at Key Largo driving down. We put it in the fridge at our Key Largo hotel and brought it with us to Key West. We purchased a lot. For our return trip to MA, we bought a ton of it and ate it for lunch all the way home. It was THAT good. Really, really, really!

*Key West*

Garbo's Grill

The fish tacos were divine. We had some great drinks from the bar next door. We enjoyed the outside atmosphere. It wasn't crowded when we went but there were people there.
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...1-Key_Largo_Florida_Keys_Florida.html#REVIEWS
Maybe the best pizza I have ever had was at:

Seaside Cafe at the Mansion

It also has great outdoor seating. My hubby had a scooter and we had no problem seating. Just be aware, when it is really windy they can't put up the umbrellas so there is limited seating in the shade.

We had reservations at Latitudes (not a joint), but we couldn't go because, while the boat is accessible, it couldn't accommodate my husband's scooter.  His scooter looks more like a motorcycle versus the low four wheelers you usually see. It is 28 or 29 inches wide. The ramp was too small.

If you stay at the Hyatt Beach House (not downtown) you can walk over to Stock Island and eat at an outside restaurant and maybe see some Manatees.
Hurricane Hole Restaurant & Marina

It was fun.

We also got takeout at
One Love Food Truck

on Stock Island. (Drove) The jerk chicken was really good. We brought it back to our place.

We ate at the Beach House. Their hamburgers/cheeseburgers are fantastic and the drinks are great too. View from the timeshare pier is wonderful.

We were kind of disappointed with the food at
Blue Heaven

although the ambience and the live music was very very good. (Limited menu because of Covid?)


*Places we went:*

Hemingway House (loved it, but we love cats too! You gotta like cats if you go there.)
Parks
Lots of walking around the streets (hubby scootering)
Relaxing by the pool and had drinks brought to us.


Soooo... we didn't do half of what we wanted to do. (We also worked for a few days down there.) When we go back, we would love to do the Tortugas (get reservations right away!), go to some museums, etc.

For a very detailed review of our room, read my review on Tug in the review section.

Thanks to you all. Hopefully we will get to try the wonderful stuff we missed.


----------



## IdahoSuz (Apr 14, 2021)

@KProuty 

Thank you so much for your reply and for all of the valuable information!  Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation. 

Yes, we are staying at Hyatt Beach House; we were fortunate to get an exchange.  Initially I was concerned because it isn't closer to downtown; our preference is to be within walking distance of restaurants and bars.  However, being able to walk to Stock Island sounds perfect.  We are also planning to rent bikes for the week so we can ride to town in the day and will Uber in the evenings if we want to go downtown.  Hopefully Ubers/Lyfts are easily accessible. 

Yesterday I tried to make reservations for the half day seaplane trip to Tortugas; however, they are all booked.  I'm not sure I want to spend a full day doing the ferry option even if it is available.  If anyone wants to weigh in if it's worth spending an entire day or not I would love to hear your opinion.  So much to do and so little time!

The Hemingway House sounds interesting but since I'm allergic to cats I think we will pass on that.  I will check out your review and the links you provided as well; thanks again for your reply!  I'm really looking forward to this trip.


----------



## Gypsy65 (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s too bad Blue Heaven was a bust

It’s been great for us in past years but maybe it’s a covid and help thing?


----------



## KProuty (Apr 16, 2021)

@Gypsy65 , no, the service was wonderful! Our server was really nice and the type of person that you end up liking immediately. It was the actual entrees that weren't great. They were just OK. And there wasn't a lot of choice. This was for lunch. That might be a Covid thing, although it was very busy and we had to wait. The music was VERY good though. Not too loud, which we liked. Very talented musician.

@Suzannecm , if you don't go to the Tortugas, you can substitute with 
Fort Zachary Taylor Historic State Park

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...rk-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html#REVIEWS
like we did. We enjoyed visiting the fort there, although I have heard from my brother in law that the Tortugas is something that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## elaine (Apr 17, 2021)

going to Hyatt BH next year and appreciate all the info. we're big snorklers.


----------



## KProuty (Apr 18, 2021)

@Suzannecm , you can ride your bike to another restaurant on Stock Island that we didn't get to try but we I wanted to...

Hogfish Bar and Grill

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...tock_Island_Florida_Keys_Florida.html#REVIEWS


Also, you can WALK to a Kayak tour place right across the bridge.

Lazy Dog Adventures

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...es-Key_West_Florida_Keys_Florida.html#REVIEWS
Probably a five minute walk. Or, you can rent a kayak right from the Beach House, but I think the tour from Lazy Dog sounds like it would be worth it. We were hesitant because of my husband's use of a scooter or we would have definitely done it. Next time we go we will probably try, but there was so much else to do, plus we had to work.

Katherine


----------



## mdurette (Jun 19, 2021)

I was reading some reviews of KW resorts and one mentioned to skip the car rental and get a golf cart.     Can anyone expand on this?    I checked out the golf cart rental place mentioned, are golf carts a acceptable standard for driving all around the island?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 19, 2021)

mdurette said:


> I was reading some reviews of KW resorts and one mentioned to skip the car rental and get a golf cart.     Can anyone expand on this?    I checked out the golf cart rental place mentioned, are golf carts a acceptable standard for driving all around the island?




Actually, if you're only going to be driving on Key West you really don't want a car if you can avoid it.  Parking in many areas can be scarce, and the use of bicycles, scooters and golf carts is common.  However, if you plan to leave Key West (i.e. drive off Key West to other Keys) then you need a car.

I was elsewhere in Florida a few months ago and drove down the Keys to Key West for a one week vacation.  Parked the car for a week and didn't move it once.


.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 19, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Actually, if you're only going to be driving on Key West you really don't want a car if you can avoid it.  Parking in many areas can be scarce, and the use of bicycles, scooters and golf carts is common.  However, if you plan to leave Key West (i.e. drive off Key West to other Keys) then you need a car.
> 
> I was elsewhere in Florida a few months ago and drove down the Keys to Key West for a one week vacation.  Parked the car for a week and didn't move it once.
> 
> ...




Thanks - this prompts a follow up question.
I recall the drive from MIA to the Keys being very nice (more than 20 years ago).     I'm thinking of flying into either MIA or FLL and driving to KW.   Then flying out of KW to return home.   I checked one way car rentals and surprised they are not that much.    

We will be at Hyatt Windward, so will need transportation into town.    I could either keep the car rented from MIA/FLL or dump it off at the airport and get golf cart for the stay......


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 19, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Thanks - this prompts a follow up question.
> I recall the drive from MIA to the Keys being very nice (more than 20 years ago).     I'm thinking of flying into either MIA or FLL and driving to KW.   Then flying out of KW to return home.   I checked one way car rentals and surprised they are not that much.
> 
> We will be at Hyatt Windward, so will need transportation into town.    I could either keep the car rented from MIA/FLL or dump it off at the airport and get golf cart for the stay......




Your plan looks good.

Me?  I believe I would fly directly into Key West (round trip) and rent a car at Key West on a specific day to take that scenic drive to the other Keys (thus avoiding that pesky drop off charge).   The drive is amazing, especially when driving over those bridges.  That is why they call it the "Overseas Highway".

You should check with the Hyatt Windward to find out if they have any public transportation into downtown Key West and you wouldn't need to rent anything (everything is walkable for most folks in the business district).  When I stayed in Key West I walked everywhere for the entire week (but I did stay in old Key West).


.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 21, 2021)

mdurette said:


> I was reading some reviews of KW resorts and one mentioned to skip the car rental and get a golf cart.     Can anyone expand on this?    I checked out the golf cart rental place mentioned, are golf carts a acceptable standard for driving all around the island?



Golf carts have the same problem as cars. Parking. Hard to find in the popular areas, and not cheap spaces.  And carts can not cross the bridge to Stock Island.  I personally would not keep a rental car for the entire stay. We have rented one for a day trip up the Keys and the agency delivered the car. There are other ways to get around Key West, bikes, taxi, bus (takes a bit of planing) and once your in the service area area the Duval Street Loop (free).   Eaton and White probably being the closest stop.  Where you are located, BH is a easy walk to Stock Island and shopping on Roosevelt.


----------

